# Looking at new harness options



## Shortpig (Feb 10, 2010)

I will try not to break the rules here, I am looking at the Presidential Harness at Rons Harness. does anyone own or have information on this particular harness. I feel it is pretty enough for the parade scene we would be involved in and plenty comfortable for the horse. I like that it has lots of padding on the Breast strap and the saddle. I also like that it has a tree for comfort.

With the new cart I have and now a new harness I'm looking for and Ariel hitched it should be a nice layout visually.


----------



## whitney (Feb 10, 2010)

I just purchased a betathane from Bryan at Sugar Rock for 159.00, have it, LOVE IT. Tons of adjustments fits a 31-36 incher. With a few little changes (not thrilled with the conchos) I'd use it for the cross country, and cones for CDE. It is much better than I expected. Bryan was again wonderful to deal with. I purchased my clippers from him too. Thinking of buying a pairs harness just like my single. I also looked at the Presidental from Rons but decide I will never buy leather again, too much upkeep. Wish he would take the plunge and start making synthetic harnesses.


----------



## RhineStone (Feb 10, 2010)

Leather may require more upkeep, but will keep longer, too. We have leather harnesses that are 20+ years old and still extremely serviceable. We tried a used Zilco once that wasn't more than five years old and the edges and holes were fraying.




I liked the construction, but if I am going to spend the $, I want a harness (or anything else) that will last. Buy the best you can afford and take care of it.


----------



## Sue_C. (Feb 10, 2010)

The Presidential from Ron's, is one of the two harnesses I have decided upon...the other is a beta from Trinity Harness. I cannot make up my mind whether to stick to leather, or make the move to beta. We have a LOT of dampness here, and I am sooo sick of spending so much time cleaning harness.

I am going with nickle hardware this time too, for much the same reason, although I LOVE the look of brass, but only with the red/bay toned horses...and my driving horses are now black, and "pink". (bay roan)


----------



## rcfarm (Feb 10, 2010)

I bought the Rons harness at christmas. I havent used it yet. The drop on bridle looks to big. Over all nice made mid grade harness. Also on the nose band has loops, not sure the purpose. It will show if you dont put on the last loop. I wish I had bouight another synthtic harness thou.


----------



## RhineStone (Feb 10, 2010)

The loops on the side of the noseband are for the cheek pieces to go through. Good harness has a way for the noseband to keep the blinkers from gaping, so that the horse doesn't see back. (This is actually the purpose for a caveson/noseband on a driving bridle, not necessarily to keep the mouth closed, although that helps the bit work, too.) Multiple loops are so you have adjustment depending upon whether you need the cheeks more forward or back. My harness isn't set up with the loops on the outside of the noseband. The cheek pieces have a loop on the inside for the caveson/noseband hangers to go through, keeping the blinkers close to the face.

Myrna


----------



## Shari (Feb 10, 2010)

That is odd about Zilco... because mine is around 10 years old and still going strong, no wear at all on it.


----------



## rcfarm (Feb 10, 2010)

What is the Trinity web site? Thanks


----------



## Sue_C. (Feb 10, 2010)

Trinity Carriage

There ya go.


----------



## rcfarm (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks Sue

Forgot to add on the Rons harness, the reins are all black. Something to think about


----------



## Shortpig (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm going to take a look at the synthetic harnesses mentioned on here. I do like the looks of the one at Rons for parades and such. But its always worth looking at other options and what other people like.

I'm going up tomorrow to hitch her up and do a little driving then I will hand her off to my daughter. Hopefully all will go well and they will make a wonderful team. Then I will concentrate on my Jimmy and driving him for fun.


----------

